# Flightless wild wood pigeon in need of home, Loughborough, Leicestershire UK



## concernedl'boro (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all, I have an wild adult wood pigeon in need of home. I am located in the UK in Loughborough, Leicestershire.

About 7 weeks ago we found one of the adult wood pigeon "regulars" from our garden with a dropped wing, it had taken refuge in the downstairs WC (on the floor, not in the toilet). On closer inspection we found that it could not fly and that it had a nasty weeping wound under its wing, rather than take it to a vet we decided to treat it ourselves. We have been keeping the pigeon in a small cage in the garden, its wound has now healed and the feathers have grown back but the wing still seems low and flap as it might the pigeon can't fly.
We would gladly keep the pigeon here but unfortunately we don't have suitable long term accommodation for it. Every time my father puts food in or goes near the cage the bird is currently in it goes bonkers, usually hitting its self on the sides and top of its small enclosure, So far it has caused itself two further injuries that we know of, a chip of the end of it's top beak which thankfully does not seem to stop it eating, and a cut to the front of one of its wings which is getting worse because the bird knocks the scab off every time it panics. I honestly cant imagine it ever regaining flight kept as it at the moment which is why I am asking if there is anybody here who can provide better shelter for it than we can, preferably close by as unfortunately we are not able to travel very far from Loughborough and its surrounding villages.
I really don't know if the pigeon will be able to fly given time and space to "stretch it's wings" but if it does it would be more than welcome to return to our garden.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please check the following link for rescue centers in your area.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1

I have moved your thread to the appropriate forum where our UK members can better respond, as they have experience with rehabilitating wood pigeons.


----------



## concernedl'boro (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that. Sorry if I posted in the wrong place, I wasn't sure this qualified as an emergency. 
I have already checked that list and others, there is nobody in my area. I have also phoned some rescue centres, nowhere I have tried wants the poor thing.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please keep the bird in a big cardboard box to keep he/she away from further injuries. Cut on the sides, looks like jail bars,so she won't stay in the dark. Thank you for keeping her safe.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you get it to the Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital in Bury Lancs?


Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital*
Kirklees Valley
Garside Hay Road
BURY
Lancashire
BL8 4LT

Ph: 01204 884086 .

Sanctuary and rescue centre for sick, injured and baby birds.
They have a disabled bird aviary.

Otherwise try Wildlife Rescue, Burton on Trent they might be able to collect it.
*
Wildlife Rescue (Burton-on-Trent)
07780742748

24 hour emergency rescue cover for British wildlife in the Staffordshire and Derbyshire areas - rescue ALL wildlife, regardless of species or status.


----------



## concernedl'boro (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks. There's no way I can get to Lancs but I will try calling Burton wildlife rescue, even if they don't collect they may no someone who can help.

Unfortunately there are two many foxes and cats here to put pidge in a cardboard box and we have nowhere to keep it inside. Also it has a juvenile and another adult who visit it regularly, it would be a shame to separate them before I absolutely have to.


----------



## concernedl'boro (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I took pidge to Wildlife Rescue Burton on Trent, where she will now live with the other flightless pigeons, unless of course she recovers enough to come home.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update. So glad the Woodpigeon now has a home.


----------

